# Trio Attacca!



## platno (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello,

I would like to introduce you to Trio Attacca, young piano trio from Belgrade.

More info about them can be found on
https://www.facebook.com/trioattacca

And you can listen their music on 

__
https://soundcloud.com/

I would like to hear your opinion on their music.


----------

